# Searching for Scooby



## graven (Dec 27, 2010)

You and I, we were like old friends the first time we met in Ocala.

Where are ya now?




(If anyone knows who I'm talking about tell him I miss him and hope he's livin it up)


----------



## Dustin (May 1, 2011)

This dude a Florida native, tall with dark curly hair?


----------



## Myechtatel (May 1, 2011)

I know a guy named Scooby. hangs out in the tent city in Gainesville.


----------



## IIIbonesIII (May 2, 2011)

i know big black train man scooby. need to be a bit more descriptive than just a nickname from someone you met AT A RAINBOW GATHERING


----------



## headwound (May 2, 2011)

I know a large black man named Scooby as well, met him in New Orleans last September and shared a house with a bunch of other kids with him.


----------



## Earth (May 5, 2011)

Both myself and my dog were friends with a dog named Scooby, until it's owner decided she did not like me anymore and moved 2900 miles away


----------

